# Log On, Pokey!



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Pokey stopped by yesterday and picked out some choice boxelder flame logs from the pile. Should make for some unique calls but it'll be a while, because the logs came from a live tree the day before. Some great color and patterns. Hard to cut down a boxelder without finding flame in there.

Gave him a rat trap, too, for one of his dirty tricks.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

It’s some great wood thank you Glenway


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic., hope you're taking more than just those 4 pieces - less for Glen to buck up.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Buck up? That stuff's ready "as is." Best of luck, Pokey. Hate to tell you, however, I found even more that had better color than the logs you took. Some incredible flame color! I'll save a few in the event you might want them.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ya can dry call blanks pretty quick in a ******* kiln. Cut your turn'in blanks to size--- a bit long so you can cut off any checking that might occur--- and dip each butt end of the pieces about 1/2" into some latex paint. Place the material in an area that is at room temp or warmer for around two weeks to "set" the sap. After air dry'in for a time--- place them in the kitchen oven (******* kiln) and dry them down to whatever MC you like to work with.

I sent Ed (PW) some Juniper call turn'in blanks a while back, and I think I sent them at 8-10% MC.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good info for Pokey. Minimizing cracks and working around them will prevent needless waste and work. That boxelder dries real fast. Gets punky and virtually useless in a few years like nothing else I've worked with, if left neglected.

Got a lot more to get.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks guys I may try it on a few blanks but I will be stabilized this wood and I don’t have a vacuum chamber yet so I’m not in a big rush to get it dried out


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Do you want a few more extremely colorful hunks, Pokey? I saved them - right next to the furnace.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real pretty stuff, is it a fast grower like willow and poplar with a short life span.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You got it! Settlers didn't have time to wait for their firewood. Grows like weeds. If a boxelder is cut down, it will come back with suckers aplenty. That is unless you give it a drink of 2, 4-D or 41 percent glysophate brushed on the wound full strength. Even then, it may keep trying. Doesn't smell good, either, but I have heard of people making syrup from it; it *is* in the maple family.

Glad Pokey's got a plan.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Glenway I may but I’m busy until this weekend and then it still doesn’t look too good I’ll let you know bud


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No hurry. Keeping the flame away from the fire. Probably get some more today anyway.


----------

